# Thank you Pete at Hogans Castings



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a sucker for metal slingshots. Don't get me wrong, I too like micarta and polished wood, but there's just something about a metal slingshot to me. The weight, the durability. The knowing they can last lifetimes. And I have to say that some of the finest modern ones I've gotten have been off of Pete at Hogans Castings. These things are exceptional in every way. The red Scallop (ZDP-189's design) is one of my favorites, next to my red Excaliber (Martin's design). A big thank you to Pete who accommodated both of my "red" requests. Now I got myself toying with the idea of getting a red "Little David" or maybe yellow, that would be pretty cool.

Thank you Pete, it is comforting to know that you carry on the Milbro name with such high quality products and service.









Cheers,
MesquiteFork


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Dave, 
Pete is Top Shelf all the way. I'm liking the Red effect Bud! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My biggest regret is that I can't make a flawless enough design for Pete to cast. If he could work from my simplistic pdf's there is no telling what could be accomplished between us. I have four of his forks and each one is superb. But I do not have enough skill to do a real collaboration with him. If I have a top goal in my slingshot endeavors, it is this: to collaborate with Hogan's Castings on a new design for them to add to their fine repertoire. Makes me sad that I can't.

Pocket Poacher II all the way, if you can only afford one slingshot for the rest of your life!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i agree petes worl is ace !!!

dayhiker - i own a pocket poacher 2 that i put a buffalo horn handle on - its fantastic


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I have a brass fox head poacher from Pete,Its not much bigger than a PFS,Has some real weight to it-very stable in the hand.
It is all i shoot with nowadays-Just cant put the thing down.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Scallops in RED


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> My biggest regret is that I can't make a flawless enough design for Pete to cast. If he could work from my simplistic pdf's there is no telling what could be accomplished between us. I have four of his forks and each one is superb. But I do not have enough skill to do a real collaboration with him. If I have a top goal in my slingshot endeavors, it is this: to collaborate with Hogan's Castings on a new design for them to add to their fine repertoire. Makes me sad that I can't.
> 
> Pocket Poacher II all the way, if you can only afford one slingshot for the rest of your life!


Hi D H i real do like the Chalice slingshot? if you wish let take a look at that for you got to start some were all the best Pete
PS thanks every one


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow, now i wanna get one. but i can't


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Waiting for my 1st Sling from Milbro yea I am really excited gonna post my photos and hopefully a good Video if I can hit something LOL.
Counting down the days till mine gets here.. Yours look really cool they will be getting more orders from me the things we do with our $$ LOL.
Thats what make life fun Sling Shots/ Fly Fishing and my Harley ...


----------

